# T.S.Dolphin aug-dec 74 catering course



## skotten

yes thats when i was there,the only guys i remember are David Hay he was on the deck boys course,i met him again in Malta i was on the RFA Bacchus he was on another RFA.Colin Smith nic name tunny,i met again he was in Aberdeen on the St.Magnus, i was on the St Clair,then there was Abe ------- we were both on the Bacchus for a while in 75.John Granderson worked on the new St.Clair


----------

